# Feeding 'working' dog food to pet



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

What happens if you feed Wagg worker to a slightly underweight dog??

I thought working dog food was just to give more energy to likes of collies etc for when they are working all day...
Will it build up a dog?

x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> What happens if you feed Wagg worker to a slightly underweight dog??
> 
> I thought working dog food was just to give more energy to likes of collies etc for when they are working all day...
> Will it build up a dog?
> ...


It probly will but most lightly to make them hypo. My springer would climb the wall's on working food when his not at work. But as from monday we're competly raw tripe would be better for you than working dog food


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

It's Bullseye next door... they bought worker for the protein in it. he has put on weight but i said it was more likely to be because it's not puppy so he needs to eat less of it.

I explained all this when I changed Dave's food, i said the rate they were growing, they won't eat enough puppy wagg to keep them at the ideal weight. But They didn't listen and continued to feed him it and he didn't get better.

Since being on the worker he has put on 3kg and he has been eating all of his dinner. 
They said ''but I thought you said the puppy was ok?'' I had to explain Again that because of the size of them they either need a better quality puppy food, or a junior.

Dave is 22.6kg now (Bullseye 20.3kg) and he has been on Wainwrights largebreed Puppy but we are just changing to Chudleys junior and if he goes well on that will stay with it until we change him to adult food at around 12 months.

Hopefuly I can convince them to change to junior after the bag of worker... He has gone a bit daft with it. Lol

x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> It's Bullseye next door... they bought worker for the protein in it. he has put on weight but i said it was more likely to be because it's not puppy so he needs to eat less of it.
> 
> I explained all this when I changed Dave's food, i said the rate they were growing, they won't eat enough puppy wagg to keep them at the ideal weight. But They didn't listen and continued to feed him it and he didn't get better.
> 
> ...


Chudley's is good mine had the junior It made my dog's coat's really shine, When his older you might get away with the working crunch coz my lab doesn't go hypo on it but get a bit fat if she's not working, It's only Ben that goes nut nut.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I was under the impression that you would feed slightly less working food to maintain weight, and to expect more poo's etc of what they dont need. Dont know if thats true or not, but i know alot of people feed their dogs skinners and csj which are working dog foods.

Wagg is one of the lower quality ones though


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah. I weaned them onto wagg because it was all we could afford and it was fine until they got to about 4 months and they just could not eat enough to keep up with the growth rate whick was when I changed to Wainwrights... I kept advising them to get Bullseye off the Wagg because although it was fine when they were little, it is not great for bigger dogs.
But hey- some people think they just know better!

x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I thought the only difference was the fat content being higher in working foods, its put in there so that the dog will have energy throughout the day using the regular 2 feedings per day. It will probably put weight on the dog if they cant burn it off, I dont know about it sending them hyper as I thought this was due to sugars and extoic sounding ingredients?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I feed skinners working food to my dog who is mainly a pet but does quite a lot of agility. She's not at all hyper as long as she gets a couple of good walks a day (she's 6), has a good coat and keeps at the right weight easily. I think different dogs may react differently - you have nothing to lose by trying it apart from the cost of the food. Why not feed half working and half normal food?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> I feed skinners working food to my dog who is mainly a pet but does quite a lot of agility. She's not at all hyper as long as she gets a couple of good walks a day (she's 6), has a good coat and keeps at the right weight easily. I think different dogs may react differently - you have nothing to lose by trying it apart from the cost of the food. Why not feed half working and half normal food?


That's the point i was trying to make. One's fine when not working and the other one's not but as you say worth a try


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't feed Wagg ever. Once, my Dobermann (normally fed Royal Canin at the time, eventually switched to raw) was staying with a friend for a weekend while I went to visit a relative in a home, and I provided my friend with plenty food, enough for 5 days. When I got back, my Dobe was having toilet problems. His poops had gone from perfectly condensed little piles to masses of red "terra cotta" poo puddles.

I confronted my friend about this and she confessed to feeding my more expensive food to her husky and feeding my Dobermann Waggs Worker.

Feeding a higher quality kibble is well worth the extra expense just for the lack of digestive problems, in my opinion. I believe that every good dog owner needs to invest in their animal and this includes studying their poops! Knowing your dogs toileting habits can often times be the first port of call when trying to diagnose an illness in your animal!

Just my personal experience btw.


----------



## Tracey27 (3 mo ago)

casandra said:


> I wouldn't feed Wagg ever. Once, my Dobermann (normally fed Royal Canin at the time, eventually switched to raw) was staying with a friend for a weekend while I went to visit a relative in a home, and I provided my friend with plenty food, enough for 5 days. When I got back, my Dobe was having toilet problems. His poops had gone from perfectly condensed little piles to masses of red "terra cotta" poo puddles.
> 
> I confronted my friend about this and she confessed to feeding my more expensive food to her husky and feeding my Dobermann Waggs Worker.
> 
> ...


I agree guys. Please dont feed youre dogs wagg, bakers, beta cos all these types of foods are really bad ingredients. Its like if you have children would you give them mcdonalds twice a day. They say high single protein diet will keep a dog living to a ripe old age. I have a blue staff 8mths old and a 4yr old boxer. They are only fed salmon based food and treats. Cold pressed and the vet always comments on the way they look. Go on allaboutdogfood. Search the dog food you feed youre dogs or want to feed them it give you the percentage out of 100% the quality. Anything under 70% means not good quality. And the treats you can look up


----------

